# How much of your business is generated from the yellow pages?



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

just checking to see how much you guys rely off of people calling you from yellow page ads. or does the majority of your work come from builders you have worked for, for years?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

90%+ of our work is for developers...repeat/refered/bid...we don't do the yellow pages thing anymore. quick way to throw away $3k a yr for us


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

0% yellow pages. 100% referrals. Works for me like phonics, wouldn't want it any other way. 

I did actually allow a one line ad this year, 'cause it was free and came with a one inch bold ad for $15. Too good to pass up. Don;t know if anything will come of it though, just curious.

"wouldn't want it any other way"? eh? Still curious I guess.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We tried a lot of different yellow pages and yellow book ads over the last 20 years, almost no response and no good leads from them. We now have the name in red under three headings in the yellow pages. If your looking for our name you canl find our name. All our work comes from recommendation or repeat work. Next year we will have the name and the web address once we finish the website.


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

4theroc said:


> just checking to see how much you guys rely off of people calling you from yellow page ads. or does the majority of your work come from builders you have worked for, for years?


90% word of mouth(contractors, previos customers, people in the area)

5% Yellow pages

5% Road signs, biz cards on peg boards


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

man i wish i would have known alot earlier. NExt year im definetly not advertising in the yellowpages. I think ive only gotten one call in the last month on work out of the yellowpages


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

0% yellow pages. The only people you get from there are tire kickers. We are 100% word of mouth/repeat customers.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*ZERO!* I think it's a waste of money.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

22% came from the Yellow Pages last year. Ads cost me about $1800 for the year. It has been steadily shrinking over the past few years as more people switch to the internet. But, if you advertise in the right book with the right kind of ad you would probably do better. You should be in there as part of inclusive marketing program. (Don't spen a lot on it though)


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Rinos right on, anyone who calls from the yellow pages usually calls 2 other excavators from there, so you usually only get half the jobs or so. My add only costs me $450 a year, so it doesn't kill me though.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

oops my bad... This was an excavators q


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i got one call and job the first week the yellow pages came out. after that nothing. also got one job through the chamber in a year. i joined again for another year and will see how it goes. i haven't lost money on the yellow pages but probably will spend the money toward a website next year instead.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i personally think time, money is better spent getting to know potential customers. get a list of the local developers, general contractors, suppliers. make up a brochure, doesn't have to be fancy, call first and ask if/when would be a good time to stop by and sell yourself. leave them your brochure that details what you're capable of, what equipment you have, and past projects with references who are willing to respond in a positive light for you. these guys are busy just like we are, so i would recommend not gabbing away the whole day with them. make your short presentation, hand them the brochure, ask them to look....and ask that they call if they have any questions. has worked for me for the last 27 yrs.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

day,

You do all that while standing on your tongue?

you said it not me!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> day,
> 
> You do all that while standing on your tongue?
> 
> you said it not me!



Yeah, I thought he said that he didn't have the gift to gab ?? :w00t:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

psssssst! it's pick on joe week!


----------



## sutton82 (Jun 9, 2006)

None, its all word of mouth, and developers. Also a lot of gov't work here. I'm cheap, so I try to spend as little as possible on things like yellow pages. That money generally goes into bonuses.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

two calls in two years from phone book from people asking how to diy. should've taken a vacation instead with the money i spent.


----------

